

A Self-Replicating Twitter-Link (OK, almost) - Tichy
http://tr.im/replicator

======
Tichy
Just a very minor URL-Shortener hack, but I thought it was interesting. One
application that comes to mind: append a "Retweet This"-Link to tweets, that
prefills the user's status field with "RT ...".

